# 3 pt won't go down...



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I have fertilizer spreader on my 8n.on 2nd load I lifted it up and now it won't go down.Went up nice and smooth.Fluid is clean and right level.Any suggestions?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi KBKnight,

Simple things first....did you accidentally bump the draft/position control lever? Item #38 on attached diagram. It should be in the "up" position. Check it.

Did you hit any nasty bumps while spreading fertilizer? If so, check that your draft control plunger/rod (item #33 on attached diagram) is not stuck "in".

Your problem may be with the control valve. Remove the inspection cover on the right hand side. Make sure the touch control lever is moving the valve. Work the valve with a hammer handle (engine off). If you can lower the lift by working the valve with a hammer handle, then the sump may be full of sludge which has the valve plugged or stuck. A good cleanout/flush and refill may fix it.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you HarveyW.Will try that tomorrow.


----------

